# Spectraply or dymondwood?



## Schroedc

Got a chance to pick up some slabs of one of the laminated material abd I'm trying to figure out how to tell the difference between spectraply and dymondwood. I figured call makers use it quite a bit and might have an idea on the differences.

Thanks on advance for any help!


----------



## Schroedc

I think I might have it figured out. Got ahold of a known piece of dymondwood and compared. This stuff is the right density and feel. Compared to some spectraply and its harder and heavier than that. Is there a specific smell or other test that would identify it?


----------



## TimR

weight and hardness should be pretty easy to differentiate between the two, with Dymondwood being harder and heavier, like the difference between a piece of African blackwood and Maple. You shouldn't be able to push a fingernail into the Dymondwood.

Dymondwood Properties: http://rrpwhite.com/dwood info.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Now we've got a head scratcher. I know it isn't spectraply as it's harder than the known pieces I have in my shop but it isn't Dymondwood either. According to the specific gravity on their spec sheets for Dymondwood it should sink and this is neutrally buoyant......

Now I have no idea what I've got but it sure is pretty and turns like a dream so I guess I'll have to start making stuff with it. I have two slabs each of the gray and the brown that are 10x35x2+. This is what the colors look like if anyone has worked with these colors before and might know what brand it is......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Seems like a couple other players out there manufacturing similar materials, so keeping straight on whos who may become difficult unless positively tagged. But...to your point...it looks and machines good and that's what counts!


----------



## Schroedc

TimR said:


> Seems like a couple other players out there manufacturing similar materials, so keeping straight on whos who may become difficult unless positively tagged. But...to your point...it looks and machines good and that's what counts!



I know for sure these slabs are 3-4 years old so that should limit who made them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8046_zps8029vwar.jpghttp://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8056_zpsuby6wn4j.jpg
Here are a couple of my Lil' Nibbler crow calls, I used what I was sold to be Spectraply, a very hard very dense laminate used in Guitars (electric) and gunstocks. Look at the graining in between the layers...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

OOPS...the bottom pic I turned the blank across the grain...for the scarab effect...sorry. But you see what I am talking about ? They look very close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Could be pakka wood. ?


----------

